# What I Just Ate: PIC INSIDE



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

i just had breakfast, huge bowl of oatmeal and eggs, my usual mourning nutrition.........

here is a pic

POST PICS OF WHAT YOU EAT REGULARLY


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 10, 2004)

hope you took those yolks out,


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

YEA definitely.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

ewww.....I remember those.....I hate boiled eggs.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 10, 2004)

whatever the yolks are the best part


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

me too jodie, boiled eggs are too "eggy" for me


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

no freaking way, boiled eggs rule !! much better than frying, the lack of added greese and fat is a positive and so is not having to wash a dirty frying pan......


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 10, 2004)

I think Boiled eggs kick ass too (source of whey).  The first two are always a little rough going down, but after that Im fine. Ill post my breakfast pic tommorrow.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

boiled eggs are soooo easy to eat.  if i had to, i could probably eat 20-30 eggs in 1 sitting.  I am going to post pics of my oatmeal and other meals tommorow as well,

COME ONE PEOPLE, LETS SEE WHAT YOU EAT
put those digital cameras to use


----------



## X Ring (Mar 10, 2004)

dude its food, we all know what it looks like, plus by the time I finish making it I am too damn hungry to take the time for a picture


----------



## maniclion (Mar 10, 2004)

Me too, I can send a pic of it when it comes out the other end.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> boiled eggs are soooo easy to eat.  if i had to, i could probably eat 20-30 eggs in 1 sitting.  I am going to post pics of my oatmeal and other meals tommorow as well,
> 
> COME ONE PEOPLE, LETS SEE WHAT YOU EAT
> put those digital cameras to use



Like that movie Cool hand Luke, see how many eggs you can eat in one sitting.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 10, 2004)

Dinner tonight:  Steak on the George, yo.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

I knew you'd like this thread baboon!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

steak looking good dude !!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

DID MY SHOPPING TODAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 10, 2004)

mmm some eggs w/o yolks with a dash of pepper......mmmmm


----------



## once was fat (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> DID MY SHOPPING TODAY !!!!!!!!!


The 500 dollar club huh.  Costco.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> DID MY SHOPPING TODAY !!!!!!!!!





Bro, how much did you spend?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 11, 2004)

yea i do most of my shopping at COSTCO, but natural pb and veggies i get at the local Farmers Market.......

everything in that pic cost around $160


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 12, 2004)

Shit, I can go to the store and spend  $160 and not even get 1/2 a basket of wholesome groceries.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 12, 2004)

how long does that food last you


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 12, 2004)

WTF man, I only spend $70 US on groceries every week:
- 9 pounds of chicken breast
- 5 pounds of eye of round steak
- 15 bags fresh spinach
- one pound brown rice
- one pound hulled barley
- one kilo large flake oats
- one kilo quick flake oats
- 2 boxes Splenda
- one bottle fish oil caps
- one pound wheat bran
- one pound psyllium husk
- one liter apple cider vinegar

- one jar natural PB every three weeks
- one 2 pound jug of protein powder every two weeks

Peace.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, lets see, Chicken, Fresh Tuna, Talipia, Ground Turkey Breast, Turkey breast cutlets, Eggs, Water, I can buy a big sack of brown rice and it lasts me a month, oatmeal, Veggies(brocoli, cauliflower, beans, etc.) I buy all fresh.  Well, you get the picture.  And my protein powder, I buy online.  It does all add up...perhaps I was exaggerating a little but it still isn't cheap.  The meats cost the most and If you try to eat real meals six times a day ( I try to do this) then you're consuming a large amount of meats. Just my two cents.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 12, 2004)

I go through a pound of chicken and a pound of beef a day, dude, so I eat a lot of meat myself. GOod thing that chicken is only $3 US a pound where I'm at, eye of round is $2.30...

Peace.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> how long does that food last you



about a week !!  my appetite is incessable


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 13, 2004)

It is not about appetite for me!  I can spend 500-600 dollars a month and barely fill up.  Now I am planning on 150-200 a month and will be stuffed to the gills (and believe me I can eat!) and will get all the micronutrients I can handle.  I just got fed up with dropping 500+ a month on food just to bodybuild and said to hell with it.

I wish I had a way to put up the pic.  I would show you two 25 lb. bags of Bobsredmill Extra Thick Oats.  Those things are great!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 13, 2004)

give up a linky for the oats

also,  how the hell are you planning on going from 600 $ a month to 200 and maintain the same diet ?!?!?!?!!??


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 13, 2004)

I've already done it effectively.  200 a month will be easy for me to stick to!

The biggest part of it for me is minimizing protein and vegetable costs.  I won't be able to eat steak and extra lean hamburger every day.

I am still looking at about $3 a day on protein though.  I am pretty much going with the following...

Protein: 
Tuna(.33 a can) 
Eggs(<$1.2 a dozen)
Milk protein isolate(cheaper than milk/cottage cheese/ff cheese)
Soy Isolate(I don't plan on using much of this though)
Poultry or Beef if they run a big sale

Carbs:
Oats(extra thick)
Brown rice(Lundberg)
Tortillas(you get tons of them for $1)
Pasta

Fats are for the most part dirt cheap.  Peanut butter, olive oil, any oils basically.  Fish oil I go with 2-3 g EPA/DHA a day.  not too bad.  

All that stuff ought to run me at most about 5 bucks a day, even with a little good meat thrown in everynow and then.  With another 30-40 bucks I can get all the veggies and fruits I want.  Just get stuff in bulk or on sale.

The key for me with the veggies is to buy them for their micronutrient content.  i.e. go for variety rather than massive quantity and just get crap on sale.  You might be surprised what you can do if you flat out tell yourself you aren't spending more than X dollars in a given week.  I did that and it 'magically' worked out just fine.  

I could probably go a lot lower than 150-200 if I needed to now.  I like my specialty grains though!

Extra Thick

A lot of supermarkets carry those oats in smaller bags too.  You can bet stuff from bulkfoods also though I haven't ordered from there.

-Cardinal


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 13, 2004)

Where do you live? You're getting a dozen eggs super cheap. Also, where are you shopping? I love Costco, but man, you can drop some cash in that place.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a Sam's nearby but it is not my source of cheap food.  I mainly only buy fish oil and sometimes chicken there.  You can get really good deals at Costco/Sam's but more often than not I just found myself buying too much and dropping big bucks on stuff I didn't  really need.

Egg prices fluctuate a lot.  But 1.17 has been an average of late.  

I live in TX and shop at Walmart mainly.  

If I lived on the east or west coast (I went to college in NC) I would almost certainly buy a lot of my food online, protein and bulk grains for sure.  Any local health food store will probably have a decent deal on cheap fats.  

Admittedly it is easier not having to deal with something like New York City prices on food etc. lol.

I am currently looking for a cheaper source of milk protein.  Maybe from a local dairy.  Then I could really knock the food bill down.  I think it is ridiculous meat is so damn high.  All my grains, fats, veggies, condiments etc. still don't cost me more than the darn meat lol!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I'll play*

This was my breakfast and I had three scrambled eggs with it.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

Dont you eat the skin fitgirl? Thats my fav part!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't eat the skin......yuck!!!  that's my hubby's favorite part too Jill...

How do y'all do that???


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 13, 2004)

Mmm..I agree, the skin is the best part.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 13, 2004)

I can eat the skin...I can also eat the skin on a regular potato too.  Most people can't.  Actually, I heard that by eating a regular potato with the skin is better for you. Metabolized quicker.  Something about the skin on a potato.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 13, 2004)

Actually the skin makes it metabolise slower. The skin is where the fiber is.

Peace.


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2004)

I like this thread


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: I'll play*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> This was my breakfast and I had three scrambled eggs with it.


Yummy!!! This looks like Yams


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Dinner tonight:  Steak on the George, yo.



the hell!?

you sure about that buddy?


----------

